# Cost of Arena and Barn



## free_sprtd

So Nick and I are moving to 20 acres where we will be moving Thunder eventually and the plan is to have a nice barn and large arena to take boarders in. I haven't completely done my research yet, and I know that prices are different in different areas, but I would really appreciate some idea of a budget. The area the barn will be is on a slight slope, nothing terrible, but it will need some excavating to level it out.

So please post if you have personally had a barn/arena built, how much, how long it took, advice, and pictures if you have any.

thanks so much!! I know I'm being nosy about the price thing, but I am at a loss at how realistic my dream is.


----------



## StormyBlues

EASILY 20,000 I'd guess for the barn, and then for an arena around the same I'd think. I'd be expecting to spend ALOT. GEt a local builder(go and ask barn owners in the area who they used) and get a couple of estimants. Good luck with all of it! It's stressful, trust me, I went through remodling a house with my mom, I hope the barn and arena go easier for us...(we're getting a barn extension and indoor arena....)


----------



## polkapiggy

An (out door) arena will cost from $3000-$15,000 dollars depending on where you live, the size and material you want and the suitability of the area. A stable block can run from $2000 up to $30,000 and above depending on what you want. An 8 stall barn with lighting, water, etc. could cost you up to $40,000. But really, it all depends. If you're willing to do some of the building yourselves, that will save a LOT of money.


----------



## Vidaloco

You need to factor in the cost of equipment as well. A tractor and attachments is almost mandatory if your going to be dealing with more than one horse. Something that can move bales of hay in and manure out. 
For a plain Morton/Wick type building without a concrete floor approx 40x60 which is a nice good size, cost my neighbor $18,000 4 years ago. That's with one tall overhead door, one walk through door, skylights and one window. 10-15k is a good base price to start at for most Morton type buildings. Doors, windows, stalls etc. all will add to the price. Adding a concrete floor is a big expense, so you might look into only having concrete in the walkways to save money. Running water and electricity to the building is another expense. 
Go talk to some of the builders in your area. Most of those guys have the prices down to an ala cart menu. ?x? is so much with each door, window, stall etc. added to it. 
The arena cost is mostly just the cost of fencing. The price of that can vary so widely by area its going to be tough to estimate. Especially depending on what you want to use. We are working on having ours all done in pipe. Its taken us 5 years to get the corners and a few line posts in :lol: I wish I had used portable panels, they are much more versatile and I'm sure cheaper in the long run. Plus if you move you can take them with you. I think the average cost for a Priefert panel is around $50-70 for a 10' panel depending if you go economy or better quality. Just do the math for how big you want your arena to be. 
Congratulations on becoming country folks


----------



## shmurmer4

wow, so materials must be somewhat inexpensive up you guy's ways because... the prices posted are fairly low!


----------



## My Beau

I agree, shmurmer! We built a barn last year. It's a 24 x 36 board and batten bank barn. 3 stalls and a wash stall downstairs. Hay and storage upstairs.

$55,000. 

With fencing, stall mats, equipment, gravel, etc I'm sure there is about $80,000 wrapped up in that barn.


----------



## StormyBlues

We just had a guy out to look at our property(Morton acctually) and he estimated for 50K or so for a semi covered arena. That doesn't include footing, etc

for the barn, it will probably be around the same. And Vida brings a very good point up, equipment is going to cost alot too.


----------



## free_sprtd

Thanks guys, that's great information! From what I hear, that's around what I was thinking...


----------



## Ridehorses99

StormyBlues said:


> We just had a guy out to look at our property(Morton acctually) and he estimated for 50K or so for a semi covered arena. That doesn't include footing, etc
> 
> for the barn, it will probably be around the same. And Vida brings a very good point up, equipment is going to cost alot too.


The lady who owns the stable where I board has been pricing covered arenas (just a cover, not completely indoor) and for something about 80 x 110 will run her $70,000. That does not include the sand, rails, or lighting......just the materials and labor for a roof.


----------



## starlinestables

My husband built our entire facility by himself because he welds. Just the shell of our 36x50 barn.. Freespan metal trusses and r-panel was almost 10k. It was probably another $3500 for the stalls for the metal and lumber which he also custom fabbed himself. Electric was maybe $1k... Concrete isle way was $800 and the concrete for the feed room, tackroom and wash stalls were another $800. Stall matts were like $1500.

Our first tractor was a new holland 50h with loader and that cost us approx 20k. We just traded in for an 80 horse with cab and loader which was 41k. We also have a JD Gator 4x4 Diesel which was $12k and this by far has made a huge difference in the way we run our business. We also bought a dump truck for 4,500 but we probably have 5 or 6 in it. It is very handy to have too! We did pipe top rail with no climb fencing... used pipe cost us .85 a foot and the no climb cost about a $1.3 a foot now..

In just the barn, arena and fencing we probably have $80-100k into our facility.


----------

